# اقوى صورة شفتها ...؟؟؟



## dr.sheko (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*صورة عجبتني بس عاوز اللي يدخل من فضلكم يكتب تعليق على الصورة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 نوفمبر 2008)

عينى عليك طول الطريق 

صوره راااااااااائعه يا دكتور 

تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىىىىى على الصوره 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## dr.sheko (15 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> عينى عليك طول الطريق
> 
> صوره راااااااااائعه يا دكتور
> 
> ...



*شكرا كوكو مان 
تعليق جميل 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*الصورة فى منتهى الجمال *
*اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك *
*اشكرك 
الله يعوض تعب محبتك الغالية 
بهاء*​


----------



## dr.sheko (15 نوفمبر 2008)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *الصورة فى منتهى الجمال *
> *اشكرك
> اشكرك اشكرك
> اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك
> ...



*اي خدمة بس كنت عاوز تعليق ع الصورة
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 نوفمبر 2008)

_*عيني دايما وياك

صوره رووعه جداا

مرسي دكتور شيكو​*_


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*الهنا الحبيب طبيبنا الاعظم 
صورة فعلا راائعة جدااااااااااااااااااااا ميرسى يا دكتور عالى الصورة​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*سووووووورى بجد يا دكتور بس النت كان معلق والصورة مظهرتش و انا علقت على التوقيع بتاعك:smi411:الصورة فعلا جامدة جدااااااااااااا وتعليقى عليها
"متشغلش بالك خايف ليه وتخاف من ايه ربنا موجود"​*


----------



## برصنوفيوس (15 نوفمبر 2008)

جد صوره روعه جدا جدا تاكد ان وسط هيجان العام وشروره ووحوش الخطيه و​تجارب عدو الخير ربنا موجود لا لا لا ينسانا


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*تعليق : الصورة معبرة جدا عن الخروف المذبوح والأسد الغالب(غالب الموت بقوة لاهوته) فى شخص السيد المسيح له المجد،،*
*بهاء*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 نوفمبر 2008)

تعليقى ان ربنا معانا دايما وعينه علينا وبيحمينا
ميرسى على الصور بجد عجيتنى جداااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## dr.sheko (15 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> _*عيني دايما وياك
> 
> صوره رووعه جداا
> 
> مرسي دكتور شيكو​*_



*شكرا لتعليقك الجميل
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## dr.sheko (15 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *سووووووورى بجد يا دكتور بس النت كان معلق والصورة مظهرتش و انا علقت على التوقيع بتاعك:smi411:الصورة فعلا جامدة جدااااااااااااا وتعليقى عليها
> "متشغلش بالك خايف ليه وتخاف من ايه ربنا موجود"​*



*ولا يهمك بنت العدرا
تعليقك جميل 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## dr.sheko (15 نوفمبر 2008)

برصنوفيوس قال:


> جد صوره روعه جدا جدا تاكد ان وسط هيجان العام وشروره ووحوش الخطيه و​تجارب عدو الخير ربنا موجود لا لا لا ينسانا



*تعليق جمييييل 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## dr.sheko (15 نوفمبر 2008)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *تعليق : الصورة معبرة جدا عن الخروف المذبوح والأسد الغالب(غالب الموت بقوة لاهوته) فى شخص السيد المسيح له المجد،،*
> *بهاء*​



*تعليق جميييييييييل جدا 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## dr.sheko (15 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> تعليقى ان ربنا معانا دايما وعينه علينا وبيحمينا
> ميرسى على الصور بجد عجيتنى جداااااااااااااااااا​



تعليق جميل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## mero_engel (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*"ان كان الله معانا فمن علينا "*
*دا تعليقي*
*صوره رائعه فعلا *
*مشكووور كتير*​


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

dr.sheko قال:


> *تعليق جميييييييييل جدا *
> *ربنا يباركك*


 
*متشكر على مجاملتك الرقيقة .. بهاء*


----------



## اللص المخلْص (16 نوفمبر 2008)

رغم شرورنا وخطايانا لسه ببص علينا و بيحمينا ومستنينا
ربنا يباركك اخي  dr.sheko 
بجد صورة معبرة


----------



## eriny roro (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الصورة جميلة قوى
بس انا كان عندى احساس غريب خوف شوية بس ربنا عينة عليا وبيقول متخافيش
مرسى ليك​


----------



## vetaa (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*(عينى عليك ...طول الطريق)
ميرسى يا دكتور*

*يدوم ومنور*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (16 نوفمبر 2008)

صورة جميلة جدا و انا خزنتها عندي و للاسف ما عندي اي تعليق


----------



## candy shop (16 نوفمبر 2008)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا شيكو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الانبا ونس (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*مهما كانت الحروب يسوع عينوا علينا

ربنا موجود

فى وسط الالمات والحروب هتشوف يسوع فى حياتك​*


----------



## dr.sheko (16 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *"ان كان الله معانا فمن علينا "*
> *دا تعليقي*
> *صوره رائعه فعلا *
> *مشكووور كتير*​



*تعليق جميييييل 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## dr.sheko (16 نوفمبر 2008)

اللص المخلْص قال:


> رغم شرورنا وخطايانا لسه ببص علينا و بيحمينا ومستنينا
> ربنا يباركك اخي  dr.sheko
> بجد صورة معبرة



*تعلي جميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## dr.sheko (16 نوفمبر 2008)

eriny roro قال:


> الصورة جميلة قوى
> بس انا كان عندى احساس غريب خوف شوية بس ربنا عينة عليا وبيقول متخافيش
> مرسى ليك​



*متخفيش هي الصورة قوية جدا
تعليقك حلو
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## dr.sheko (16 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *(عينى عليك ...طول الطريق)
> ميرسى يا دكتور*
> 
> *يدوم ومنور*



*تعليق جميل يا مشرفتنا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## dr.sheko (16 نوفمبر 2008)

عراقية للمسيح قال:


> صورة جميلة جدا و انا خزنتها عندي و للاسف ما عندي اي تعليق


*
شكرا على مروركم
بس كنت اتمنى انك تكتبي تعليق بسيط
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## dr.sheko (16 نوفمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا شيكو
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ربنا يباركك
بس كنت عاوز تعليق ع الصورة*


----------



## dr.sheko (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *مهما كانت الحروب يسوع عينوا علينا
> 
> ربنا موجود
> 
> فى وسط الالمات والحروب هتشوف يسوع فى حياتك​*



*تعليق جمييييييييييل جدا 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## michael33 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الصورة جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الامير الحزين (16 ديسمبر 2008)

جميلة جدا   روعة
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## مؤيد ابراهيم (3 مايو 2009)

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ponponayah (3 مايو 2009)

عارفين اللى كان مع موسى وشعبة فى البرية 
واللى شق بحر سوف وعداهم فى المية 
والفتية عبرو فى النار ومعاهم عبر
عارفين لما كان مصيرى موت ونار ابدية نزل واتصلب مكانى وسحق راس الحية 
هو دا ابويا هو دا الهى 


ميرسى جداااااا على الموضوع والصورة الجميلة 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مايو 2009)

*تعليقي عينيك عليا يا فاديا 
صورة جميلة جدا
مرسيه ليك​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 مايو 2009)




----------



## Ferrari (3 مايو 2009)

لا تخاف لانى انا معك

صورة جميلة 

شكراً شيكو على الصورة

الرب يعوضك
​


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (4 مايو 2009)

بتجنن الصورة 
ولاتعليق
لان الصورة كتير حلوة

الرب يباركك


----------



## SALVATION (5 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتييير_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## مارجو بنت الملك (5 مايو 2009)

ربنا يعوضك صورة رائعة الجمال​


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

*تعليقى على الصوره
لا تخف لانى معك 
لا تتلفت لانى الهك
قد ايدتك واعنتك وعضدتك بيمين برى
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررر على الصوره
*​


----------



## القلب الحزين (14 مايو 2009)

الرب يبارك مرسي كتير اليك


----------



## ابانوب _13 (15 مايو 2009)

الصورة فى منتهى الجمال والروئعة


----------



## just member (15 مايو 2009)

*صورة تجمع ما بين العظمة *
*والرهبة*
*والقوة*
*شكرا اخى العزيز*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 مايو 2009)

*فليتمجد اسم الرب
صورة رائعة جداا
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## amad_almalk (17 مايو 2009)

صور جميله

مرسيىىىىىىىى علي الصوره


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## ماريتا (19 مايو 2009)

_عينى لا تتركك_
_صورة جميلة جدااااااااا_
_ميرسى اوى ربنا يباركك_​


----------



## مارى123 (19 مايو 2009)

فى نظرى انا بتعبر عن حزن رب المجد حزن شديد لدرجة البكاء على حال صنعة يدة البشرية وحوش تهاجم بعض


----------

